# what should i do?



## razbo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi peeps,

Ive been do some thinking, i have a canon 550d and i would like to step up a gear, i had the 60d in mind but i feel i would be wasting my money as both cameras in comparison are roughly the same

When will canon bring out something that is line with d7000 in their mid-range line.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 17, 2011)

Get the 7D. It's a thing of beauty.

19 Cross type AF points may be my favorite thing.


----------



## razbo (Mar 17, 2011)

yes i have had my eye on the 7d.


----------



## Leisersan (Mar 17, 2011)

7d definitely. Fantastic camera.


----------



## mogud (Mar 17, 2011)

I also have the 7d and my favorite feature is also the AF system. I'd suggest that before making the plunge to the 7d, download the instruction manual in pdf format and read through it. Especially the section on the AF system. If after reading the section you are confused, buy the 60d. If after reading the section on AF you are excited and can't wait to get the camera, buy the 7d. It's a lot of camera and will take some time to master, but it is worth it. What a camera!


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 17, 2011)

mogud said:


> I also have the 7d and my favorite feature is also the AF system. I'd suggest that before making the plunge to the 7d, download the instruction manual in pdf format and read through it. Especially the section on the AF system. If after reading the section you are confused, buy the 60d. If after reading the section on AF you are excited and can't wait to get the camera, buy the 7d. It's a lot of camera and will take some time to master, but it is worth it. What a camera!



It's not that complicated. It basically has 5 different modes to choose from. Done.


----------



## LuCoOc (Mar 17, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong, but my opinion is that canon doesn't have anything like a d7000 simply because the aimed their products different in the last year. X0D line rebelized an 7D as an upgrade. so you either have to step up or get a cam that might be less feature filled than the d7000.


----------



## razbo (Mar 17, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but my opinion is that canon doesn't have anything like a d7000 simply because the aimed their products different in the last year. X0D line rebelized an 7D as an upgrade. so you either have to step up or get a cam that might be less feature filled than the d7000.



well this is my gripe about canon, there isn't a cam that has more features than the d7000 in their mid range line, so far all we have from canon is a 60d and now the 600d, so i feel the closet thing would be the 7d.

im wandering if many canon owners who have budget-mid slrs actually decided to switch to nikon d7000 due its many features.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 17, 2011)

razbo said:


> well this is my gripe about canon, there isn't a cam that has more features than the d7000 in their mid range line, so far all we have from canon is a 60d and now the 600d, so i feel the closet thing would be the 7d.
> 
> im wandering if many canon owners who have budget-mid slrs actually decided to switch to nikon d7000 due its many features.



The d7000 is right between the 60d and 7d in performance, and price.

If you already shoot Canon, why wouldn't you just spend the extra $250 over the d7000 and get higher resolution, higher FPS in jpeg, much higher FPS in raw, better video, better AF, full magnesium body. The only advantage of the d7000 is dual memory slots, but they're only SD not CF (or ideally one of each).

On the other side of the coin though, if you already shoot Nikon, the d7000 is close enough to the 7d it would be silly to switch unless there are other considerations.


----------



## dwward (Mar 17, 2011)

I have no insights re Nikon model versus Canon model but I can say the Canon 7D is one sweet camera.

I'm a full frame guy going from a 5D to 5D2 and will go to the 5D3 when it's available. 

I've wanted a crop body for some time for action pics and maybe even some long range wildlife photos. I've been looking around thinking I might save some money and buy a good used 50D or 60D should one come along, etc. but never pulled the trigger. 

I finally just broke down and bought a 7D (rationalizing to myself that the extra expense is justified because a) I won't be replacing it has I do the 5D; b) the $200 rebate is really money, and c) the battery is compatible w/5D ;D) and OH MOMMA is this a sweet camera. I completely love it. I bought mine at B&H for $1499 with the instant rebate which is only $300USD more than the Nikon D7000 and 7D appears to be much more feature packed. Admittedly, I don't know from Nikon,....

I can promise you that you will love a 7D the moment you pick it up, and with a little reading of the manual and some practice (I've been taking pics of my dog catching frisbees) you will soon master it's operation. 

I was not prepared for how much I love this camera. 

Good luck!

PS: Here is a handy comparison between the D7000 and the 7D: http://al4h.sl.pt


----------

